# Milling pictures



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Share your interesting pictures?


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Fantastic looking wood. Looks like you might need a bigger truck. What part of the country are you in??


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks. North Carolina.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Gorgeous wood. 
Looks like fun, too.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool pictures. The one with the truck is just cool. And +1 on the beautiful wood.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

beautiful wood. 4th pic from the top looks very good 'bout now too.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Nice wood, I like your ''log fetcher'' too.



.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hope you have FRONT WHEEL DRIVE. Bet that steers funny. Great tire life on rear:laughing:.

Great looking lumber:thumbsup:. 

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. It was a learning curve on the big logs. Your emergency brake does no good when your back tires are off the ground! I now put it in four wheel drive. 

Darren - a friend of mine built that. We pick up some huge logs with it. 

Here is some more. 

Let's see some of your pics?


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

I haven't slabbed that triple cherry crotch yet. I will post some pics when I do.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

:thumbup: looks great!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Jfore said:


> Thanks guys. It was a learning curve on the big logs. Your emergency brake does no good when your back tires are off the ground! I now put it in four wheel drive.
> 
> Darren - a friend of mine built that. We pick up some huge logs with it.
> 
> ...


I only wish I could post pictures like that! If I did, it would have to be of somewhere, and someone else.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

That is astonishing work.
The tree crotch post is unbelievable and an excellent way of integrating the natural with the manufactured. 
Incredible work.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Cool stuff indeed. That one set of book matches looks like a huge caterpillar. What kind of wood is the yellow stuff?

Robert


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

A few more......


Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

That is some truely gorgeous wood. Also a very cool table.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is awesome stuff. Thanks for sharing the pictures. I'm really enjoying them.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm truly digging the pictures :icon_smile: What species are those slabs stickered on the sawhorses ? Nice stuff, all of it.


.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

We called it ambrosia maple on crack. Nice wood. Here is the tree. Urban logging at its best. Had a halogen light in the crotch that we cut off. Conduit ran through one slab.


----------



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW! that says it all for me :thumbsup:


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

I will feed you guys some more........


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

You have waaaaaaay too much fun......need a roomate? :laughing:


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

wow, thanks for all the awesome pics.....makes me wanna go burn some gas and mill some lumber


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing your pictures. Phenomenal.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

:notworthy:

Lovely stuff...

I do not and cannot mill logs, don't ever expect to...:no:

I check this subforum just for threads like this!:thumbsup:

Thanks.

p


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

The beauty is so grand I'm lost for words:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

What finish are you using on the furniture??? Butcher block?? 

In the next few days I'm seriously thinking about a super thin Boiled linseed oil to penetrate and a lighter cut as a finish. I've been reading where some use a hint of stain to "pop" the grain and depth. I'm finishing up on some sassafras experimental pieces but I want an aged rub look that looks as a part of the wood not on top of it.

From the many pictures I'll assume you've experimented with many finishes and maybe you could give me the pros and cons of different styles of finishes/ing. Poly is out and lacquer is only for a quicky (not enough depth).

If you prefer you can send answer by private message.

Thanks and have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

I am a tung oil fan. For super dense woods i use pure tung oil to get the penetration. It may take days to dry but it is worth it. Not so dense wood can use tung oil cut with naptha or the stuff from lowe's. Nothing leaves my shop without tung oil on it. For bowls i use tung oil and beeswax. Pure tung oil is food safe. 

Tung oil penetrates and dries and hardens from the inside out giving depth and dimension. After that I use oil or water based poly depending if i want it to yellow or not. I build my layers with a brush or hvlp spayer and sand at the end. I then rub a coat or two of gel poly to finish it. A coat of wax and you are set!

Try it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Some bowls.....


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Some Ohio hickory burl and a pool cue made from it. It's a Gabon ebony base with hickory accents, capped at each end with fossil whale bone from Alaska. The veneers are holly and walnut. As much as I love building pool cues, I love finding & milling crazy woods to use in them. It allows me to use not only woods that nobody else has, but also show off our home grown domestic woods that are just as spectacular as any exotics. Mixing with exotics like the ebony gives some pretty cool color combinations.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*all great stuff and pictures!*

Just wondering if this pavilion is yours? and if the droop/sag across the front in the upper beam is an issue...seems like about 2 or 3 inches in that span just from this photo? :blink: bill


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead (Jul 17, 2011)

Jfore said:


> I am a tung oil fan. For super dense woods i use pure tung oil to get the penetration. It may take days to dry but it is worth it. Not so dense wood can use tung oil cut with naptha or the stuff from lowe's. Nothing leaves my shop without tung oil on it. For bowls i use tung oil and beeswax. Pure tung oil is food safe.
> 
> Tung oil penetrates and dries and hardens from the inside out giving depth and dimension. After that I use oil or water based poly depending if i want it to yellow or not. I build my layers with a brush or hvlp spayer and sand at the end. I then rub a coat or two of gel poly to finish it. A coat of wax and you are set!
> 
> Try it out and let me know what you think.


Ahh, a wood finisher cut from the same stock! I too use a similar technique. Tung oil, beeswax and "Tru-Oil" are my favorites. (I do a lot of rifle stock refinishing.)


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Bill:

The stage is for a local brewery that we built with wood that we milled. There is no "droop/sag." The front beam is a 20" by 50' Ibeam wrapped with wood.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Must be the photo*



Jfore said:


> Bill:
> 
> The stage is for a local brewery that we built with wood that we milled. There is no "droop/sag." The front beam is a 20" by 50' Ibeam wrapped with wood.


Interesting using the I beam and cladding it with wood. I would not have suspected that, but knowing the span it's the only way probably. Maybe a truss like a railroad bridge would have fit the "wooden" look, but that's water under the "bridge" at this point. :blink: Thanks, bill


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

The "drooping" that you see might simply be the camera lens - small fisheye effect. 

You know Jfore, you got to meter these pics out - you're showing your whole repetoire in one shot! Got to keep some of those cards close to your chest.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't worry. These are only the ones on this phone. We could go on for weeks. 

It's Jason by the way.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My stars, all of these are just beautiful, WOW!!!


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Leaving town for a bit. I will post new pics soon. Thanks for all the great compliments!


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is the latest project. Found this one on the side of the road rotting away. 

I am 6'8" for perspective. Seven slabs all 3" thick.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

That's awesome!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

:huh::blink: wow..


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice rescue.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Some more pictures for your viewing pleasure......


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Jfore.... YOUR HAVING TOO MUCH FUN :laughing::yes::shifty::thumbsup::thumbsup:!! Keep up the beautiful work. Gives me high standards/goals to work to.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

how are u makin that csm cut so smooth? very beautiful wood. how are u using the dead trees?


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Haven't posted in a while. Here is the latest......


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> how are u makin that csm cut so smooth? very beautiful wood. how are u using the dead trees?


Just take care of the machinery and try to make everything precise. The most important thing is your first cut. Message me if you want to ask specifics.


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

12/4, 18"w x 12'l book match









12/4, 48"w x 10'l









Deadstacked spalting









12/4, 44" x 10'









48" w









12/4, 48"w x 10'l


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

My jaw is dropped to the floor.
Man, am I out of/below your league. Very nice wood cuts and projects.
I cannot stop shaking my head. 
.
.
,
, 
Wow.....


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay. I'm jealous. One, of your incredible skill. Two, how I wish I could be milling my own lumber at whatever size needed and not be paying $7.00 per foot of 1X8 maple! 

Loving the photos! 
Levi


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

My brother lives in Charlotte and just bought a small CSM. I'm going to send him to your house for lessons! I think you've really got it figured out. Keep up the good work. Gary


----------



## Jfore (Dec 26, 2010)

Send him out. It is almost cold enough to start milling again and we have the trees lined up.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Jfore said:


> Send him out. It is almost cold enough to start milling again and we have the trees lined up.


Really? I think spending a day with you would get him off to a real good start. I'll tell him and we'll see what happens. Thanks for the offer! Gary


----------

